# Oregon WMR200 (PRÓS E CONTRAS)



## joaodelai (14 Jan 2010 às 19:18)

Buenas a todos! 
Comprei semana passada no ebay americano uma WMR200 da Oregon, parece me que já está a caminho, e dentro de 2 semanas acredito que já vou receber! Vamos as dúvidas, o produto é bom? Nas reviews da amazon.com os consumidores relatam muuuuitos problemas na estação! Quanto mais ao serviço de adendimento, que se já é ruim nos Estados Unidos imagine no Brasil... 

Qual os problemas mais frequentes dessa estação? Qual seria o tempo médio de vida dela?  Ela seria superior aos melhores modelos da La Crosse (WS36xx) e de suas antecessoras (O WMR9xx serie) 

Um grande abraço, seria muito útil para mim e para os interessados em comprar uma destas!


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jan 2010 às 20:07)

joaodelai disse:


> Buenas a todos!
> Comprei semana passada no ebay americano uma WMR200 da Oregon, parece me que já está a caminho, e dentro de 2 semanas acredito que já vou receber! Vamos as dúvidas, o produto é bom? Nas reviews da amazon.com os consumidores relatam muuuuitos problemas na estação! Quanto mais ao serviço de adendimento, que se já é ruim nos Estados Unidos imagine no Brasil...
> 
> Qual os problemas mais frequentes dessa estação? Qual seria o tempo médio de vida dela?  Ela seria superior aos melhores modelos da La Crosse (WS36xx) e de suas antecessoras (O WMR9xx serie)
> ...



Tenho uma desde Maio do ano passado e até ver não tive qualquer problema, aparte umas esporádicas quebras de comunicação do pluviómetro e do sensor UV.
O principal defeito, para mim, é a baixa resolução do pluviómetro - 1mm.
Quanto ao resto, pelo menos para o que preciso, serve bem...


----------

